# e-bike kit for MTB



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

hi i have a mongoose pinn'r forman that i use a E-Bike Kit | Kits For Electric Bicycle Conversions | Electric Bike Kit kit on and it didnt handle the beating it got from everything to mtb and downhill.
someone know about a e bike kit that is strong?


----------



## joppo (Sep 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

I doubt any of them will hold up in an off-road environment.

Best of luck with your search, though.


----------



## steve1324 (Jul 12, 2014)

this may work better. AFT technologies also makes one. They both will fit 100mm BB fat bikes.Bafang Fatbike Mid Drive BBS-02 Ebike Conversion Kit - California Ebike


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Joppo, you're in the wrong forum. This is for mountain bikes. Not e bikes or mopeds as they are more commonly called.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Oops, just realized the date.


----------



## spinningmagnets (Jun 17, 2014)

joppo, the kit that is gaining in popularity right now is the Bafang BBSHD. It is a mid drive, and it can be run with a 48V battery or a 52V. Although, some of the dashboard functions will not work correctly at 52V.


----------

